

HN+ (a hacker news chrome extension) - jarquesp
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oieefcckcbbgniifdhhialgkmghahjgl

======
ianterrell
Nice. I had been using Georgify [0], but it doesn't display deeply nested
comments well.

[0]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ofjfdfaleomlfanfeh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ofjfdfaleomlfanfehgblppafkijjhmi)

 _Edit_ : After a few minutes of clicking around, Georgify still feels
prettier.

~~~
jarquesp
Thanks for trying it out!

------
js4all
Nice, but it disables DTrejo's keyboard navigation extension. Can you please
add J-walking?

Help from the DTrejo's extension:

    
    
        Current style of hotkeys: gmail style.
    
        Key — Action
        j — move down
        k — move up
        o — open / view comments
        enter — same as above
        r — reply to comment or post. Only works on article pages
        w — upvote (win)
        s — downvote
        Sample Workflow
        Hit news.ycombinator.com
        hit 'j' a few times to get to the 3rd post
        hit 'o' or 'enter' to view the comments
        hit 'o' again to read the article
        hit ctrl-w or cmd-w to close the tab
        hit 'j' to scroll down the rest of the comments
        hit 'r' to respond to someone who is wrong on the internet.

~~~
jarquesp
Interesting, I will look into this.

------
benologist
This is kind of interesting, but there's a lot of grey-on-grey on the top bar,
and I'm not sure if it's an accident or not but the top bar extends down to
underneath the first headline.

It would be neat if you moved the search somewhere more prominent too.

~~~
jarquesp
Hm, the top bar should not extend down to be underneath the first headline so
that might be a bug. Mind taking a screenshot for me?

And I almost completely forgot about the search box, will fix it. Thanks.

~~~
benologist
<http://i.imgur.com/i3y8u.png>

I figured out what it is, it's the browser being zoomed in. When it's zoomed
out it's right.

------
kpozin
Could you by any chance make the source code easily accessible? I don't know
about others, but I prefer to verify the source of any extensions that have
access to sites into which I log in.

------
mynameisgovind
Table's <tr> height can be reduced, and add search on the top to the <tr> ->
<td>

------
Brewer
I'm not a huge fan, it's a cool plugin but I want to see HN, not Google.

------
benologist
Also comment collapsing ala reddit would be frigging awesome!

~~~
kooshball
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hockhafcdegocajmjh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hockhafcdegocajmjhafgjncjpodihkd)

------
benjacob
And we've whitespace..!

